# Brown shoes with a blue suit



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

Does anyone have a real problem with this? Someone said to me that they only wear black shoes with a navy blue suit (solid or pinstriped). I really don't feel constrained by that at all and I don't think I have ever really considered it frankly. I probably wouldn't wear really light brown/tan but as a "rule" I don't buy it. 

Thoughts?


----------



## jean-paul sartorial (Jul 28, 2010)

Navy goes with black or brown or even oxblood. You would not want to go too light with your shoes, but that is more a cultural rule than a tonal one. Dark color suits are formal, light colored shoes are informal. It would be the same thing if your suit were charcoal or black.

I think Navy actually looks better with brown than with black, and I think most people would agree. The reason to wear black is again cultural. Navy is conservative and formal and so are black shoes and the combination is the "classic" formal business attire.

My personal feeling is that if I were going to a super-important meeting or job interview, I'd wear navy and black shoes. If it's a regular day at the office, I'll wear brown shoes.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

jean-paul sartorial said:


> Navy goes with black or brown or even oxblood. You would not want to go too light with your shoes, but that is more a cultural rule than a tonal one. Dark color suits are formal, light colored shoes are informal. It would be the same thing if your suit were charcoal or black.
> 
> I think Navy actually looks better with brown than with black, and I think most people would agree. The reason to wear black is again cultural. Navy is conservative and formal and so are black shoes and the combination is the "classic" formal business attire.
> 
> My personal feeling is that if I were going to a super-important meeting or job interview, I'd wear navy and black shoes. If it's a regular day at the office, I'll wear brown shoes.


Very well put. I, too, agree that the combination of navy with the right browns is far more aesthetically pleasing than with black, but in instances where formality is called for, black would be the choice.


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

Thats what I always thought myself - I ended up second guessing myself about it for some reason. I think I may have been thinking about brown shoes with gray pants - which I wouldn't likely do.


----------



## Kravata (Mar 28, 2010)

This, many times linked, image shows blue and brown go exceptionally well together:








​


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

deanayer said:


> I think I may have been thinking about brown shoes with gray pants - which I wouldn't likely do.


 Coincidentally, I wore those exact colors this evening and it was an excellent combination. It depends entirely on the shades. 
My trousers were "stone" (which in this case is a gray with a slightly greenish hue) and the shoes were AE's "walnut".

(I also happened to be wearing a [very dark] blue blazer, yet I am rather confident that nobody mistook my for a security guard.)


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

That's how I roll. :icon_smile_big:



Kravata said:


> This, many times linked, image shows blue and brown go exceptionally well together:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Not to be argumentative but, on my monitor, the shoes pictured in the post above appear to be a cognac or perhaps brandy color(?). However a pair of medium or dark brown shoes would also look good with that suit.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Kravata said:


> This, many times linked, image shows blue and brown go exceptionally well together:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wear black shoes with navy suits nearly all the time.

I don't agree about the photo: To me those shoes (which look more like London Tan than what I'd call a straight-up brown) look awful with that suit.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

This same discussion replays somewhat frequently. 
Witness this example:








from this thread, of just a year ago.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

jean-paul sartorial said:


> I think Navy actually looks better with brown than with black, and I think most people would agree.


I think that most in this forum would agree, but I doubt this would be the case with a majority of the population. At least that has been my personal experience in the U.S. based on observation of people around me. Personally the only color shoe I wear with a blue suit other than black is burgundy.



PJC in NoVa said:


> I don't agree about the photo: To me those shoes (which look more like London Tan than what I'd call a straight-up brown) look awful with that suit.


I agree. Even if I were going to wear a pair of brown shoes with a blue suit (and I don't know that I would call those particular shoes brown), it wouldn't be this pair with this suit. This doesn't look good at all to me.

Cruiser


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

I'm in agreement too: regarding the first photograph, the first thing one notices are the shoes - that shouldn't be the case, I don't think.

Aesthetically, I think brown goes better with navy, but it has to be the right shade/tone. Currently I wear black shoes with my navy suit because I just can't find the right shade/tone of brown (I'm after a very dark shade).


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Jake, Allen Edmonds' "brown burnished calf" is a _very_ dark brown. I have a pair of strands in that leather, and they are very difficult to discern from black under office lighting. In sunlight or bright artificial light you can tell, but it's a very dark brown.

As for the thread as a whole, obviously brown works perfectly well with navy. I agree that tan shoes with a navy is a non-traditional look. I don't care for it, personally, but it is an increasingly accepted way of dressing. I think it's an Italian thing. But dark brown and reddish-brown shoes are great with navy.


----------



## govteach51 (Aug 3, 2010)

While it is okay to wear the brown shoes with the blue suit, I wouldn't. Too many kids in my high school would ask "why?" There is still a stigma out there concerning the two colors. Now oxblood with blue? I can get away with it....


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

It would probably look okay, but I've never tried it. I may try some burgundy shoes with my blue suit if I think of it tomorrow morning (for church.)


----------



## bimmerzimmer (Jul 28, 2005)

Kravata said:


> This, many times linked, image shows blue and brown go exceptionally well together:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tend to agree with several other dissenters. Brown is fine with blue but must be done so with a well-trained eye. This doesn't work at all, it detracts from teh outfit actually. It looks like a man wearing a suit with Daffy Duck's or Foghorn Leghorn's feet.

bimmerzimmer


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

Thanks CuffDaddy for the recommendation.

I think it's Bernard Roetzel who makes the observation that Britain was driven by societal (class) decorum whereas the Europeans are driven by aesthetic decorum, hence the 'no brown in town' in Britain which is not really applied abroad - i.e., in Europe.


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

Cruiser said:


> Personally the only color shoe I wear with a blue suit other than black is burgundy.


Actually, I think burgundy may be a better colour than brown with a navy suit too.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

My personal objection to wearing brown shoes with a blue suit isn't because I think brown doesn't match blue; I wear brown shoes with blue casual clothing all the time. I just think brown is a casual looking color that in some ways the phrase "brown dress shoe" is almost an oxymoron for me the same as short sleeve dress shirt. In most cases when I put on a suit I'm not looking to dress it down, and that's what brown shoes do in my opinion. Burgundy is a great substitute for brown and looks much, much dressier. Of course that's just one person's opinion.

Cruiser


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

To echo Cruiser, I believe it's an issue of formality, and for some, propriety. Both brown and even tan shoes can look wonderful with navy, but make the ensemble more casual. Hence, my choice depends on what I'm trying to say. Burgundy seems to split the difference in formality between the two.


----------



## Victor123 (Jun 18, 2008)

I generally go with either black or burgundy. Brown can be OK but I wouldn't do it if it can be avoided.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

​
I cannot help but only notice his shoes...

In answer to OP, the answer is it depends. Clearly if there is too much contrast, people's gazes will be drawn to your shoes, which you may or may not want. Safe colors are black and burgundy (aka oxblood, merlot, etc). Dark brown is probably also safe.

I do not think the same "rules" apply if its just navy pants. If they do, I break them all the time.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

I've dabbled in mixing tans with blues, but didn't care much for it - darker browns look much better to me. Black is easy. And cordovan/oxblood? I wouldn't hesitate to wear those _anywhere_ a dark blue suit is appropriate (funerals excluded).

Now, tan with lighter grays? Giddy up.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

I'd like to recommend taking a look at the Allen Edmonds website, even if that's not the brand of shoes you own or want. They have a neat little tool there that lets you see how a particular shoe in a particular color goes with several different colors and styles of pants/trousers. The Park Avenue is a good model to use if you're only interested in checking color matching, because the Park Avenue comes in black, dark brown, merlot (oxblood/burgundy), and walnut (light brown). Or you can find whatever model more closely matches the style of shoe you're interested in, and check it directly.

That's a link to the Park Avenue shoe. Above and to the right of the big shoe image is a button called "See with pants". First pick the shoe color you want to see, then click that button. Then you can select from several different styles and colors of pants to be shown with the shoes.


----------



## MrAmbrose (Apr 11, 2010)

I almost always wear burgundy shoes with a navy suit. It looks better to me than black shoes do.


----------



## 3holic (Mar 6, 2008)

Dark brown or burgundy, yes. Medium brown/British tan as in the photo, no, no, no.


----------



## harwellplant (Apr 16, 2007)

good comments. i personally like the presentation in the photo, but it would simply be too fasion forward in my line of work. i have worn a similar combination with a similar hued tan shoe on ocassion, but almost always to a social event or church. the look is simply not serviceable day in/day out for me. 

i do however, wear the exact same j&m shoe with both navy and charcoal. i have had more than a few clients tell me that the dark brown is a "calming" look as opposed to the much more business and formal black.


----------



## Scott Hill (Jun 9, 2009)

I think that any one of 5 shades of "brownish" shoes look great with navy and gray suits; including London tan, cognac, brandy, mid brown, maple, and chocolate. Personally, I think that black shoes are for tuxedos and for black suits. Possibly a lighter gray suit with a "black and white" shirt and tie combination.. If I am wearing powder blue and navy with a gray suit.. I tend to move to a shade of brown shoes. 

I also believe that this is certainly a matter of personal and global taste. My entire career has been in fashion for 30+ years. In my circles, my clients gravitate to an International taste level and not a feel that is "safe" or more generic. As most on this site love clothing... I think it is more interesting to portray a "style" that is a bit more interesting.. After all, we are enjoying a dialogue about style and personal preferences. 

My personal style and the one I help direct my customers is influenced by Europe. All of my makers are in Italy and the culture there has rubbed off on what is "pleasing to my eye". I think the photo of the gentleman in the navy pinstriped suit and "cognac" shoes is a great style.. Much more interesting than black shoes with the same ensemble. Black shoes would just blend into the ensemble and not even be a factor in the look. 

When one visits Italy, you will rarely see Italians wearing any color shoes other than brown.. brown with gray, brown with navy, brown with sport coats and blazers, and brown with most looks other than a black suit or black tuxedo. I agree that black shoes are more formal and seem IMHO to work best in that area of dress. 

I certainly respect a differing opinion.. but my personal preference is any shade of brown with navy.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

No, two persons opinion.


----------



## jeffreyc (Apr 8, 2010)

I prefer to wear Oxblood shoes with Navy, unless of course there is a more formal demand. Of course, the belt, if worn, should match the shoes.


----------



## FrontHeadlock (Dec 1, 2009)

I've never really cared for the look of black shoes with a navy suit or navy pants.

That said, if I were wearing a navy suit for an important event, I'd probably wear black shoes.


----------



## demondeac (Aug 2, 2010)

I now think that brown looks alright ... though I used to really dislike this look.


----------



## Archdale (Mar 24, 2010)

I have pair of black cap-toes that have yet to make it out of the box this year! Now with that being said, I've been fortunate to have avoided a funeral, or other event i.e. job interview that would call for them to come out of the box. My favorite colors for suits are charcoal, Cambridge grey, navy and brown, of which I get a kick out of which shade of brown shoes to put with the combination of suit, shirt & tie that I'm wearing that day.


----------



## LoneWolf (Apr 20, 2006)

demondeac said:


> I now think that brown looks alright ... though I used to really dislike this look.


I would not have considered this combination until I began following the debates in these forums. As a result I started experimenting with oxblood shoes and navy suits, and over time have gotten more adventurous with brown shoes. In addition to the formality consideration I also try to wear red, yellow or other warm-colored accessory items (shirt, tie, suspenders) when wearing anything other than black shoes with a blue suit. If the rest of the outfit is darker tones then I go with black shoes.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

LoneWolf, I was just thinking about that same issue. If you treat navy as a cool color to be combined with cool-toned clothing, then only the darkest of browns will do, and black looks as good or better. But if you are trying to warm up navy to a neutral, then brown shoes can often coordinate better and look more natural.


----------



## bluesmobile_440 (Mar 17, 2008)

I always was of the opinion that if one is wearing a midnight navy blue suit, that one should wear black or dark oxblood (cordovan) as the midnight navy blue suit looks more black in most environments. If one is wearing more of a brighter navy such as true navy, brown and oxblood look more appealing due to the lighter shade. Full disclosure, I mix and match black, brown, and oxblood depending on the other clothes that I am wearing at the time.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*What about . . .*

. . . blue shoes with a brown suit?


----------



## damon54 (Dec 12, 2007)

It is very tough for me to pull the trigger on purchasing black shoes.
I don't believe I have done so in over 20 years. Midnight Blue usually calls for my mahogany EG's.

I did however commit some Brown Gucci shoes to my cobbler today to be dyed black.


----------



## 3holic (Mar 6, 2008)

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . blue shoes with a brown suit?


LOL!

I actually would like to see a picture of that.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

PJC in NoVa said:


> I wear black shoes with navy suits nearly all the time.
> 
> I don't agree about the photo: To me those shoes (which look more like London Tan than what I'd call a straight-up brown) look awful with that suit.


Obviously you are NOT Italian!! 

Brown shoes can work but sometimes they don't and nobody wants to be that guy!!


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Obviously you are NOT Italian!!
> 
> Brown shoes can work but sometimes they don't and nobody wants to be that guy!!


I said I wear black shoes w/ navy "nearly" all the time b/c I do own a suit in what I think of as a "soft" or "light" navy (with a faint ochre windowpane) and another in an "airforce blue" birdseye fabric, and I will at times pair those with some of my brown-suede brogues.

But London tan with true navy is a bridge too far for my non-Italian self, I'm afraid.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

I've always worn tan/walnut shoes/boots with navy pants.


----------



## Saddleback Leather (Aug 3, 2010)

I love brown shoes with a navy suit, but that doesn't stop my father from giving me hell about it whenever he sees me. I guess its all a question of how conservative you are.


----------



## harwellplant (Apr 16, 2007)

as a trial run, i am wearing my tobacco brown AE longwings with blue today.... and have received a number of compliments.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Just opinion here, but the right color merlot or oxblood looks best with a navy suit. "Right" means a color with depth, not flat. Depending on the occasion black is sometimes the only correct option.


----------



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

Regarding browns with blues: YES.


----------



## Richard Baker (Feb 13, 2009)

*In general: no*



windsor said:


> No, two persons opinion.


In general no, third person's opinion. Possible exception in suburban or country settings with another part of the outfit that reflects the (dark!) brown colour of the shoes. Brown shoes as solitary eyesore with an otherwise blue suit/outfit - No. Oxblood? Quite an American thing that is not brown and, in a suburban-like setting, very acceptable with a blue suit.


----------



## jacnyr (Apr 29, 2010)

It's amazing what others think on this subject. Last weekend, my girlfriend went out for the night and I wore a dark blue suit and wore oxblood colored shoes and she thought that I should have worn black.
Now she does have a good sense of style of her own. I must also mention that she talked me into buying some of those square toe shoes which I do not care for. I do wear them to make her happy, just with jeans.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

jacnyr said:


> It's amazing what others think on this subject. Last weekend, my girlfriend went out for the night and I wore a dark blue suit and wore oxblood colored shoes and she thought that I should have worn black.
> Now she does have a good sense of style of her own. I must also mention that she talked me into buying some of those square toe shoes which I do not care for. I do wear them to make her happy, just with jeans.


Oh my goodness, no--not the _square-toes!!_

To quote Marlon Branflakes as Colonel Kurtz: "The horror, the horror."

That is illin', holmes.


----------



## Richard Baker (Feb 13, 2009)

For a reasonably elegant setting or dinner after 6 o'clock your girlfriend was right: black is the right choice.


jacnyr said:


> It's amazing what others think on this subject. Last weekend, my girlfriend went out for the night and I wore a dark blue suit and wore oxblood colored shoes and she thought that I should have worn black.
> Now she does have a good sense of style of her own. I must also mention that she talked me into buying some of those square toe shoes which I do not care for. I do wear them to make her happy, just with jeans.


----------



## J.Marko (Apr 14, 2009)

Inspired by this forum, I wore a dark brown captoe blucher with a medium navy multistripe suit to my son's Baptism. I thought it looked great and so did my wife. Any concerns I might have had ended there.


----------



## FrontHeadlock (Dec 1, 2009)

I prefer brown or burgundy with navy. Black, to me, looks a bit off with navy, but I will wear it when appropriate.


----------

